# 2005 Bassmaster Classic



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW!!! Kevin VanDam wins another, too bad for Aaron Martens!!! It must be tough to sit there and watch another opponent hold the trophy!!!
That was his third second place finish in the Classic!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ugh!

That Bassmasters Classic was like watching a chess game. 

You're tellin me the biggest bass was a 2-14 smallie?!? Ungodly pathetic, it's like watching a 2-0 SuperBowl game, or worse, SOCCER!

I know those rivers can produce big fish, being a visitor on Riversmallies.com frequently, and hearing folks talk about them there, but c'mon. I wanna see monster bucketmouths in the biggest show in fishing...that was sad. Put it on the Okechobe, or Table Rock, or California Bass Lake.

Unless you're into finesse angling for dinks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You know Nick, from a competition standpoint, the Three Rivers area was a great idea. It truly tested the abilities and fortitude of the anglers. But I agree wholeheartedly with you about the broadcast, and I hope the programmers look at this more closely in the future. We want to see some pigs! I would be willing to bet that there is some kind of bidding process that goes into scheduling the classic, and that might eliminate some of the better fishing areas from the list. It was good to see KVD take the trophy this year. IMO, he is one of the most determined, knowledgeable fishermen around. Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think they like seeing a yankee winning though. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh heh heh - I for one ENJOYED a northern boy taking the trophy home too!! What, his SECOND in five years? That's dominance there, especially in a sport where being consistent is so dang difficult. KVD deserved it, and I'm not taking that away from him. (Wish Iaconelli woulda done better tho!)

It's cool that it was a smallie-dominated tourney too, but DANG, those three rivers are KNOWN for HUGE bass...where were they??? The guys on RS said that the water in that area is super low, super clear, and the areas where the big fish can be found are WAAAY up on the stretches, plus those anglers had 80 miles of water to explore. So, you're right Burls, nothing against the anglers...just would rather see touchdowns instead of fieldgoals I guess.

So from a competition standpoint, it was good, from a broadcast standpoint, not so good. From KVD's standpoint, I'm sure it was REALLY GOOD!


----------

